# springfield rebarrel



## aabradley82 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a sporterized springfield in 30-06AI that I'm thinking of rebarreling. The chamber seems to have a little extra space to one side that is letting the case to bulge or split to one side. I know I could dump my problem on someone else, but that doesn't sit well for me. How much different is the 03 to rebarrel vs other actions? Haven't decided if I want to go back with a regular 06 or satisfy my oddball itch with a 6.5-06 or 35 whelen? Any advice other than dump it and move on?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Dec 17, 2015)

Sure they can be rebarreled. All the military 03s and A3s have an indexing cut on the receiver and a matching one on the barrel. This doesn't mean that they are drop in replacements, but it does mean that most of the time the barrels will move around without much difficulty. They do have an extractor cut on one side of the barrel. If indexing is off then this cut is off. 

Don't throw the rifle away! It can be saved. Many companies make a wonderful replacement barrel but most of the time these are 'short chambered' and required final reaming to fit the action. Any true gunsmith would be able to take care of this for you. There are some home hobbyists that do this kind of work too but it does require some special tools (barrel vise, action wrench, finishing reamer, go/no go gauges, micrometer, etc).


----------



## Clemson (Dec 19, 2015)

A Springfield has square threads, a cone breech, and an extractor cut.  Most gunsmiths charge in the neighborhood of $100 more than they would charge for a Mauser or Remington rebarrel to breech a Springfield.  That said, a very nice rifle can be made, and it is certainly possible to make it in 35 Whelen or 6.5-06.

Bill Jacobs


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 19, 2015)

I think i'm going to sit on this one awhile. Pretty rifle that has a few scars. The pita work is done, just need the barrel done. I have a new weirdo on the way. Husky 146 in 9.3x57. Should be a thumper with a 270gr speer at 21-2200. hopefully the dies and supplies arrive in time to try out on some meat.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 21, 2015)

You might could have the bbl set back one or two turns. This way the gunsmith doesn't have to mess with any threading.


----------

